# Gif Grafik - "Neu laden erzwingen"



## pride (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein animiertes Gif erstellt, das nur eine bestimmte Zeit lang animiert ist, danach steht es Still.

Beim ersten Laden der Seite wird das Bild ordentlich "abgespielt", aber wenn der User einmal die Seite wechselt und danach wieder auf die Seite mit dem GIF geht, dann wird es nicht erneut abgespielt.

Ich denke das es daran liegt, dass es sich im Browser Cache befindet ...., oder weis einer einen anderen Grund dafür ? .... Naja, wenn es daran liegt, dann müsste ich irgendwie erzwingen, dass das Bild neu vom Server geholt wird. Wie kann ich das anstellen ?


//edit: Es scheint nicht am Cache zu liegen, ich habe das cachen der Seite ganz verhindert:


```
header ("Pragma:no-cache");
header("Cache-Control:private,no-store,no-cache,must-revalidate");
```

Aber das hat nichts geholfen.... Hilfe !?

//edit: Okay, es scheint was mit den Browsern zutun zu haben. Der IE spielt das GIF nach einem Reload anstandslos ab, Firefox tut das nicht .... hat einer ´ne Idee ?


Gruß, Pride


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Juli 2005)

öffne im FF mal die erweiterten Optionen(about:config)

dort suche die Zeile *image.animation_mode*
wenn sie den Wert "once" hat, ändere den Wert auf "normal"


----------



## pride (19. Juli 2005)

Der Wert ist bei mir auf normal gestellt.
Dank´ dir trotzdem.

Gruß, Pride


----------



## tantebootsy (16. Mai 2006)

Hm, ich habe das gleiche Problem. Pride, hattest du inzwischen eine Lösung für das Problem gefunden? 

Ich schätze auch, dass es irgendwie mit dem Cache zu tun hat, deshalb wär's auch meine Idee gewesen, das zu unterbinden ... aber wenn du das schon getan hast, sieht's wohl schlecht aus.

Auffallend ist, dass die GIFs auf meinem Rechner in FF immer wieder abspielen (verwende sie für nen Rollover), auf den Rechnern von anderen wiederum nur einmal + dann muss der Cache geleert werden, damit sie wieder abspielen ...

Wenn also jemand ne Lösung weiß, immer her damit!

Gruß,
Micha


----------

